# Lake Ginninderra Sun 1/4, 6 ish



## victor-victor (Jan 12, 2006)

For Sunday treat I thought I would venture to Lake Ginninderra to see the lake and give it a go.

All Welcome, I am looking at arriving around 6 am at the boat ramp. I have no idea on where to fish but will use GuardianZAct map as a guide.










Victor


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWZ/W/XYAACvXgAASYIcQAh0AP/+foDAA9G0NT1AJ6jBBGRkaZBqnmQqaGg0GhoeoaEGogDT0jIBoAYXUmN2nK9Pb57D256omUpyie9oQqsyBiwbDDbWfKrjSjwlCrmbeI6CEontyZwBcVqCXY7AtEs8HuwvEoj6QRlFZtZhY5iDvPAJfdJrSBOfXGl70O1qBtQJu7DtOXiqgCXj9kxIVtXF4Qx9MXHrVbbRXA11xIg0BGuDGEgrmN1iCKKinn68npaanRqw3E9RCOFMcMaTJwEPpgQIADX61uMA/pOielLkAgtk2X4u5IpwoSE/rfrsA


----------



## GuardianZAct (Feb 7, 2007)

Hey Vic 
C U on the water. (Pending house hold sickness. All appears to be improved tonight.... But can't tell with little ones.)

I did not get a chance to check clarity ect. But will see from the ramp.

Adrian


----------

